# Nootropics (Piracetam, Anaracetam, Oxiracetam) in Canada



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

*I've posted this thread on the supplements board so to anyone who hates multiple posts; I'm sorry.

Now, can anyone tell me if Piracetam, Aniracetam, or any nootropic is allowed to be imported into Canada? I already know that it can't be sold here. Have you any experience with nootropics? Feel free to post your thoughts.

Thanks,
Matt.
*


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I am in Halifax, and it's very hard to get any supplements or nootropics. Canada is among the worst countries for super strict supplement laws.


OTC items available in UK, USA, Europe are not available in Canada.

GRRR! I HATE IT!


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

MBL said:


> I am in Halifax, and it's very hard to get any supplements or nootropics. Canada is among the worst countries for super strict supplement laws.
> 
> OTC items available in UK, USA, Europe are not available in Canada.
> 
> GRRR! I HATE IT!


i know its not available but is importing it legal? have u tried?


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

User5 said:


> i know its not available but is importing it legal? have u tried?


I think, if it's a illegal med in your country, it's illegal to import too.

anyway, in canada you have some meds, that in much of europe we could have only in our dream


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

feelalone said:


> I think, if it's a illegal med in your country, it's illegal to import too.
> 
> anyway, in canada you have some meds, that in much of europe we could have only in our dream


Canada has some effed up laws. Like its legal to smoke cigs at 16 but not legal to buy until 18. It is also not legal to get cigs for an underager. What meds can Canadians get that Euros can`t?


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

User5 said:


> Canada has some effed up laws. Like its legal to smoke cigs at 16 but not legal to buy until 18. It is also not legal to get cigs for an underager. What meds can Canadians get that Euros can`t?


only the meds that are really effective  like adderall and vyvanse. I can't import these meds because in my country stimulants are illegal. 
It's really easy to buy piracetam, aniracetam, and others, but i used them and they aren't useful for SA.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

I've had piracetam imported into Canada without any issues. As far as I know, there are no customs restrictions on it; it just can't be sold here.


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

User5 said:


> Canada has some effed up laws. Like its legal to smoke cigs at 16 but not legal to buy until 18. It is also not legal to get cigs for an underager. What meds can Canadians get that Euros can`t?


age 19 here for cigarettes


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I've done jail time for importing. Don't get caught.

Many items are legal in canada, but not legal to sell as a supplement, which is downright stupid. All kinds of stuff legal all over the world, including UK and USA, you will not find in Canada and customs will scoop it up. I'd be VERY careful.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

No Surprises said:


> I've had piracetam imported into Canada without any issues. As far as I know, there are no customs restrictions on it; it just can't be sold here.


That is what i've heard too. Just wish there was something official to make sure.


----------



## Droppin Loads (Nov 26, 2010)

How do you know if your nootropics gets seized at the border? Does customs notify you?


----------



## Isochroma (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been importing Piracetam monthly for personl use since July 2008. Virtually all by mail and none seized, and only one shipment opened and inspected (sample taken).

It is lega to import these unrestricted chemicals to Canada for personal use. There are two keys for getting things past Customs:

1. Always use postal mail (includes Express Mail and EMS). Customs has a special arrangement with the mail system to expedite inspections, and also they don't inspect much. Also, stuff declared less than $20 isn't taxed.

Everything shipped into Canada by courier is inspected. I mean everything. Both times I had racetams couriered in they were inspected while only one of over twenty mail-ins was inspected. I had to provide more documentation for the one that was FedEx'd in and also had to sign a statement that it was for personal use only. Finally after two weeks it was released.

2. Customs Declaration. 'Gift' works but always ASK your supplier how they label their shipments BEFORE buying. Ask them to label it truthfully! Yes, it is safer to label racetams truthfully since they aren't regulated. Lying on a customs declaration IS justification for Customs to seize ANY shipment permanently.

I am a (former) regular user of Piracetam - 1kg/month - and have now switched to Aniracetam for its anti-fatigue and anti-anxiety effects. I also enjoy the significantly increased visual colour saturation, sharpness and 3D processing.

To get the best deals with my limited income I keep a pricelist and update it regularly with all the cheapest suppliers for Piracetam, Aniracetam, Oxiracetam, Pramiracetam, and Noopept.

Because I post on so many forums where people ask about suppliers/prices I decided to keep an updated copy online too for others to use. It's a free service that I provide to others who don't necessarily have the time or skills to scour the world for these suppliers.

Here is the *Racetam Prices* list {users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam%20Prices.htm}.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered 1x 25g Aniracetam and 100g of piracetam from bioscience nutraceuticals like a month ago, yes it went through.

Is there any crude test we can do at home to identify the substance? I could be ingesting caffeine powder... anyone got tips?


----------



## playboyxD (Jan 31, 2012)

i am also located in canada (toronto to be specific ) and am looking for some Aniracetam


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

I bought anaracetam from ebay, I wanted a small sample, 10 grams, came in a flat pouch in a small envelope, postal mail. Maybe they deliver to Canada


----------



## eyeofthetiger (Oct 25, 2004)

Im in BC and got mine from http://www.advancenootropics.com. I think they are US but it only took like a week. Killer noopept too


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's illegal but if you buy from the states and there's not too much they will more than likely let it through for personal use. Sometimes you'll get an *** in customs, but rare.


----------



## scatm137 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Noopept*

I have been using Noopept for about a week now, and the effects came on very slowly for me. But I consider that to be a pro, not a con. The Noopept I've been using is in powder form and purchased through LIFTMODE, from which I received a very high quality product for a great price (they also offer a $20 off coupon for your next purchase). It shipped super fast to Michigan. I suffer from bipolar disorder, and I was hesitant to try something that might throw me into a depression, but it actually has had a positive effect on my mood, motivation, and concentration... just in one week. I suggest you try it, but be patient about waiting for the effects to settle in.


----------



## donk (Aug 2, 2009)

You can buy Oxiracetam from Rechems.ca. Have ordered it and other items frequently. Oxi does have some anxiolytic properties but Aniracetam is said to be better for that

Status is legal


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MBL said:


> I've done jail time for importing. Don't get caught.
> 
> Many items are legal in canada, but not legal to sell as a supplement, which is downright stupid. All kinds of stuff legal all over the world, including UK and USA, you will not find in Canada and customs will scoop it up. I'd be VERY careful.


jail time? what were you importing? heroin?


----------



## Ov1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Isochroma said:


> I've been importing Piracetam monthly for personl use since July 2008. Virtually all by mail and none seized, and only one shipment opened and inspected (sample taken).
> 
> It is lega to import these unrestricted chemicals to Canada for personal use. There are two keys for getting things past Customs:
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I tried clicking on your price list, but doesn't load. Can you email it to me


----------

